# sptd event id 4



## Sue_WK (Sep 23, 2011)

hello, Has anyone found the resolution to these event log errors? 
They were received on both Vista and Windows 7 OS (same machine).

1) Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .
Source sptd
Event ID 4

2) The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Sptd


Thanx.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

It's related to Daemon tools or alcohol 120%. If your not having issues with the computer just ignore the log. But if you are having problems such as bootup, uninstall Daemon tools and or alcohol 120%.


----------



## Sue_WK (Sep 23, 2011)

There is more issues below and the sptd is the first error to tackle. The PC has been freezing up frequently.

The other issues are:
The CDROM is not working (not recognized at startup) 
Also the NVIDIA GeForce G100 is having


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Sue_WK said:


> There is more issues below and the sptd is the first error to tackle. The PC has been freezing up frequently.
> 
> The other issues are:
> The CDROM is not working (not recognized at startup)
> Also the NVIDIA GeForce G100 is having


Uninstall the virtual drive drive app and restart the system and see if the system still locks up on you.

What is the make and model of your computer?


----------

